# uninstalling a Goldstar microwave



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it vented to the outside?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

right now the fan goes in the kitchen, which is why I want to take it out to change it to venting through the ceiling.


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

I've installed a couple microhoods and they usually hinge on the bottom of the microwave on the back wall to a metal plate. From memory it only seems as though there were 2 bolts up in the cabinet. Are there possible 4 total or two more in the rear of the cabinet?

Would there possibly be some grease build up that is holding it in place?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I checked and removed all screws but to not avail. Somehow, I think that the oven is locked in the place but since I don't know how, I don't want to pull too hard because I will need to put it back in place after I change the venting system.

I cannot see anymore screws, any levy, anything that can let it go ??????


----------

